# SEO question is shirts or printing a better keyword for a screen printing business?



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey guys, question. I'm purchasing a new URL for my business and have the option of either bizname*shirts*.com or bizname*printing*.com. Basically I can either add shirts, or printing to the end of my business name. Which do you think would be stronger for SEO and overall customer reach? Keep in mind it's for a screen printing business.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

It's not "shirts" or "printing" you should be concerned about; it's bizname (yes, I know you want to substitute your business name there).

Unless your "bizname" is a common term search then no one will type it in that doesn't already know about you. If you're wanting to maximize SEO, always try to select a domain name that contains search terms people (that don't know you) will actually use.

For the rest, I'd personally go with shirts if that's your primary business, as there are all kinds of printers. You might get more hits with printers, but far more bounces, too.


----------



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

Unfortunately my biz name is not going to be very SEO friendly in regards to screen printing. The word "ink" is in there, but that's it. This is why I need to hedge my bets with either printing or shirts attached to the url. It's a compromise I have to make.

Anyone else? shirts or printing?

Thanks guys.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Content and the taxonomy of your site will do more than your URL.


----------



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

binki said:


> Content and the taxonomy of your site will do more than your URL.


Yes, I've been building websites and designing SEO development for years. I understand this. My question is strictly a URL one regarding the ending of the url name. But thanks.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

If you've been doing this for a while you know exact-match domains are like gold, and with other good SEO, can help make your site rank even higher. But, as you say, that's not an option as you want to go with your biz name. But I'd still make the suggestion you don't go that route; pick a name that targets your market, rather than matches your business name, if your name is not particularly descriptive or keyword-worthy. 

I have a corporate name and operate several Web sites that have the name "Budget" or "Discount" in it, as that's a target market I go after. My business name is dull and conservative, and contains neither of these words. 

Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## earlhines (Oct 1, 2013)

You are 100% correct in your suggestion. However, as stated, that is not an option for me. But thank you.

Anyone have an opinion on my actual question? That would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You can always get both and redirect one...


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Shirts

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Basically I can either add shirts, or printing to the end of my business name. Which do you think would be stronger for SEO and overall customer reach?


By themselves, they are both just "meh".

If I had to pick one, I'd probably go with printing, but it's hard to say without knowing the actual business name.

For some business names, shirts would work better and for others printing would work better


----------

